# Help/advice



## sola_gratia (Apr 27, 2006)

I haven't been a Christian for but a little over a year, and prior to that I slacked off a lot in school. I've made somewhat of a recovery on my grades. I am graduating this year and I want to study philosophy or theology, and then attend seminary. But because of my not so great credentials I didn't make a big attempt at applying to colleges. Not only that, but I don't have the money. I really want to attend college though; so I was wondering if anyone has any advice or ideas?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what kind of ideas you're looking for but if you want to serve your country you can always Enlist in the Armed Forces. You will get some discipline and maturity and have the ability to take some college courses while serving to knock some or all of your Bachelor's out (opportunities abound for distance learning). You can then use the G.I. Bill to pay for college later - you'll have established grades and be a better student when you're a bit older.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 27, 2006)

You can do the military route, which I did too, or you can work up your GPA in Community College (which is much cheaper than a university or private college) and then transfer to a better school later on.


----------



## srhoades (Apr 28, 2006)

Talk about providence, I was just about to post along the lines of the same topic. I took 2 quarters of college when I was about 19, and failed miserably. I had no desire to be there and only went due to pressure from my father. I was also unregenerated. I'm going to be 27 next month and I have a sincere desire to go back to school. Since I work so much, I am going to try and do some online courses at the local commuity college to get my AA knocked out and then see where I am at and what I can sacrafice to get my BA.


----------

